# Sudden Gerbil death.......help



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all, when i went to my rodents room this morning i found one of girls has passed away  

She is only a young Gerbil. Slippers it was. 

There had been no sign of a fight. No illness. Nothing. She was a healthy girl.

Her sister seemed upset.....she is settling down more now. 

Also to add to it one of my boys passed too   it was a double whammy. He was very old though. 

R.I.P Shoes and Slippers.
xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss  R.I.P little one 

Sometimes, gerbils can be carrying health problems which don't show.

If there was no symptoms or anything than it may have just been one of those genetic related illnesses 
Are your other gerbils ok in themselves? Keep an eye on them just incase it was something contagious (sp)


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah Socks is fine. Well apart from being a little upset. But healthy.

They were eating fine, drinking, playing etc 

Shoes was different he was very old and i had been expecting it. It still hurts though 

Thanks it must have been genetic then  just as well i decided not to breed either of the girls anymore.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your gerbils 

I hope the others are okay and don't have the same illness if it was genetic


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry for you loss


----------

